# Ryobi 175 spindle lock problem



## llbish (Feb 2, 2009)

I have no manual and have not been able to get the spindle to lock to change the bit.

Anyone know how the spindle lock on this model works and can tell me just what to do? It's different from any other router I have owned and is installed on a router table that makes it a bit difficult to access... it looks like the lock is at the top of the router using some type slide switch that I have yet to figure out.

Thanks,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI llbish

Give the links below a peek...the Craftsman and the Ryobi 175 are the same 

The manual is a link on the same web page ..right side
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...*.shcapp3006?modelNumber=315.175070&pop=flush

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/pro...lNumber=315175070&product.brandName=CRAFTSMAN

=====

http://www.ryobitools.com/dc/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=102&topic_id=763#770
http://safemanuals.com/fullswf-RYOB...ngue=en&img_width=604&img_height=780&cat=vide

=========



llbish said:


> I have no manual and have not been able to get the spindle to lock to change the bit.
> 
> Anyone know how the spindle lock on this model works and can tell me just what to do? It's different from any other router I have owned and is installed on a router table that makes it a bit difficult to access... it looks like the lock is at the top of the router using some type slide switch that I have yet to figure out.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums llbish.


----------



## schenkelini (Jan 31, 2009)

*Ryobi 175*

I have a 175. To get the spindle lock to work you have to first push it in, then slide it.It works pretty well. I only wish I could solve my problem with the plunge lock. It seems that once it gets a little saw dust in it, it quits locking. Does anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks

Steve




llbish said:


> I have no manual and have not been able to get the spindle to lock to change the bit.
> 
> Anyone know how the spindle lock on this model works and can tell me just what to do? It's different from any other router I have owned and is installed on a router table that makes it a bit difficult to access... it looks like the lock is at the top of the router using some type slide switch that I have yet to figure out.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## llbish (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks! That link worked fine and I now know what I needed.


----------

